# Putnam County 2020-2021



## Milkman (Jul 12, 2020)

I am still hunting a little place over in the Crooked Creek community. Any other Putnam hunters lurking about?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 19, 2020)

Looks like I have Putnam to myself this season!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 24, 2020)

@fredw 
@divinginn 
@Bigga Trust 
@ericflowers 

Y’all posted in last year’s Putnam thread. Are y’all still in?


----------



## fredw (Jul 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> @fredw
> @divinginn
> @Bigga Trust
> @ericflowers
> ...


Marvin, lost the lease on Pea Ridge.  The land was to be divided and sold.  I may have access to a small privately owned section but, at this time, it's not for sure.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 24, 2020)

fredw said:


> Marvin, lost the lease on Pea Ridge.  The land was to be divided and sold.  I may have access to a small privately owned section but, at this time, it's not for sure.



Sorry to hear about this Fred. Hopefully you and I can get together to hunt some this season. I should have more time since I plan to retire next month.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m huntin putnam again this year Milkman.
Waiting for the good one I seen last year right at the end of season.
The only reason he’s so big is I left him to grow years ago. Lol
GoodLuck with the little ones.


----------



## fredw (Jul 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Sorry to hear about this Fred. Hopefully you and I can get together to hunt some this season. I should have more time since I plan to retire next month.


Marvin, we should try to get together.  Best of luck on your retirement!


----------



## Bigga Trust (Jul 25, 2020)

Yep, still here.  Haven't done much to prep for fall, but starting to kick things around.  I know there are lots of folks that hunt in Putnam but maybe not on this forum.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 25, 2020)

I live and hunt in Putnam. NF land. Actually born and raised here. Retired and hunt and fish here. Just don’t talk a lot about it ????


----------



## Bigga Trust (Jul 26, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I live and hunt in Putnam. NF land. Actually born and raised here. Retired and hunt and fish here. Just don’t talk a lot about it ????


I hear ya.  Terrible hunting in Putnam


----------



## divinginn (Jul 29, 2020)

Milkman said:


> @fredw
> @divinginn
> @Bigga Trust
> @ericflowers
> ...


Still hunting there,waiting on bow season to open.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 10, 2020)

Lots of good places to hunt on the ONF....Liberal doe limits have caused a decrease in deer heard but now that they have decreased doe days and more BO hunts the deer # should increase in the next 3-4 years...


----------



## trad bow (Aug 10, 2020)

My house backs up to national forest. Either people are bad shots or a lot of deer not being reported. I fear the latter.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 31, 2020)

PERMANENTLY CLOSED 

For anyone wondering....... I confirmed with Steve Leonhardt that his processing place on Crooked Creek Road will be open. His sign got destroyed by a driver who swerved to miss a deer.


----------



## fredw (Sep 1, 2020)

Marvin, can still be counted as a Putnam County hunter.  Member of a very small club with 70 acres in Putnam and 80 acres in Greene.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 1, 2020)

fredw said:


> Marvin, can still be counted as a Putnam County hunter.  Member of a very small club with 70 acres in Putnam and 80 acres in Greene.



?????????


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 1, 2020)

Milkman said:


> For anyone wondering....... I confirmed with Steve Leonhardt that his processing place on Crooked Creek Road will be open. His sign got destroyed by a driver who swerved to miss a deer.



He is a good man and love his processed meat. I have used him for several years. But I am not in a club this year. Any of yall needing or looking for members. My weekender is in the crooked creek area. There is a guy that hunts off of Old Copelan Rd and I been wanting to ask him if any of yall know who that is? Thanks yall have fun hunting this year.


----------



## Westdawg14 (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m halfway in Putnam our property is half in Putnam and half in jasper


----------



## trad bow (Sep 2, 2020)

Westdawg14 said:


> I’m halfway in Putnam our property is half in Putnam and half in jasper


Y’all right off 212 on Hillsborough rd?


----------



## Westdawg14 (Sep 2, 2020)

We’re off glades rd


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2020)

My brother and my mother live on Glades road. I’m off Rieds rd.


----------



## NMH5050 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi Putnam County.
I’m new to the county and looking forward to start hunting here.


----------



## NMH5050 (Oct 13, 2020)

Has anyone seen anything interesting lately while hunting? I am looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 18, 2020)

Been kinda quite. Did hear one shot right at dark this evening.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 18, 2020)

I counted 25 shots Saturday am. Where I am I can hear across the lake into Hancock too.


----------



## NMH5050 (Oct 19, 2020)

I heard a few shots. Saw 5 does in the morning and no bucks.


----------



## Westdawg14 (Oct 20, 2020)

We saw a lot of doe as a club opening weekend couple small bucks starting to find some scrapes heard maybe 7-8 shots all weekend


----------



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2020)

I saw a chase this morning and have seen 3-4 bucks cruising. Y’all be out there and ready the old moon bucks are fixing to take to daylight moving.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 4, 2020)

Hunting public land and have seen a couple small bucks chasing and looking. Have a couple groups of does hanging out around house and the small bucks just started showing up this week. I believe next week it will be on.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 4, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I believe next week it will be on.



I agree. I will be there.


----------



## Westdawg14 (Nov 4, 2020)

I’m staying all next week this past weekend we saw several small bucks chasing doe and bucks cruising scrapes everywhere


----------



## Westdawg14 (Nov 19, 2020)

My Dad killed this buck last Thursday afternoon chasing a doe we had a good week as a club we killed 3-8pts and 2-7pts every bucks but 1 was running doe this was the biggest buck


----------



## Bigga Trust (Nov 21, 2020)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a Forester that works Putnam Co?


----------



## Davans (Feb 22, 2021)

Milkman,
im still in Putnam Co. Leased a 100 acre farm not far from the house off of twin bridges. Hope to keep it awhile.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2021)

Davans said:


> Milkman,
> im still in Putnam Co. Leased a 100 acre farm not far from the house off of twin bridges. Hope to keep it awhile.



Glad to hear it !!!   Hopefully we can get together one day for a meal!!

I was down there a few days last week doing some piddling at the lease.


----------

